
Super Intelligence for the Stock Market - rsamvit
https://medium.com/@Numerai/invisible-super-intelligence-for-the-stock-market-3c64b57b244c?source=linkShare-d28db7a99006-1472586437?name=hn
======
dang
Sockpuppet votes and comments are not allowed on HN.

------
salomelunarojas
This was five times more interesting than I expected it to be.

------
S_Daedalus
At the very least, it seems like an interesting approach, but I can't be the
only person thinking of the Dilbert comic strip at this moment.

